# Dana's Betta Journal



## Danamals (Jan 26, 2014)

Ugh. I wish supplies weren't so expensive. I know Mars is getting tired of his 1 gallon tank and I reaaaaaally want a 5 gallon for him. But then I'm worried about my heater. It's meant for 1-5 gallon tanks but honestly, I can't see it being warm enough for a 5 gallon. Ugghhhh.
Had I not rescued my last betta unexpectedly, I would've been more prepared for all of this. 
I guess for now Mars will just have to wait for me to save up to get a nicer place for him. I definitely want to invest in a 5 gallon before college in the fall. 

Waaahhh


----------

